# Can you drive in other cities while registered in another city?



## robcab (Jun 25, 2016)

So I signed up for Uber in DC but travel a lot to other cities like Philadelphia, Atlanta, NYC, etc. I have not tried to go online, but i see I have the option to go on line in another city. I cannot find any "Rules" in the help forums about this. Anyone have specifics about doing this? 
Cheers


----------



## UberMike29 (May 22, 2016)

Yes you can


----------



## Uberbrethren (Feb 25, 2016)

robcab said:


> So I signed up for Uber in DC but travel a lot to other cities like Philadelphia, Atlanta, NYC, etc. I have not tried to go online, but i see I have the option to go on line in another city. I cannot find any "Rules" in the help forums about this. Anyone have specifics about doing this?
> Cheers


I think it depends on where you are - at least according to the Uber guy I asked at their drop in center in the Bay Area. He told me I could drive anywhere in CA but not in OR, NV or other states. I would email Uber or drop into your local place. Being in DC, I think you are good for the immediate states directly around you in the metro area but I would doubt you can drive in PA or GA.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

It depends in the market. In Sacramento, I can pick up anywhere in CA, but I cannot pick up in NV at all, even though Reno is the same distance as SFO is to me.

There are some markets where cities in other states are so close, that they are okay (DC is an example). I would email support (though they probably won't be much help), but that's the only place you can get an answer definitely.


----------



## Sdrico619 (Dec 3, 2015)

I live in San Diego can only drive in California. But we can drop off in Mexico.


----------



## UberChad (May 31, 2016)

Ben105 said:


> It depends in the market. In Sacramento, I can pick up anywhere in CA, but I cannot pick up in NV at all, even though Reno is the same distance as SFO is to me.
> 
> There are some markets where cities in other states are so close, that they are okay (DC is an example). I would email support (though they probably won't be much help), but that's the only place you can get an answer definitely.


How do you contact support?


----------



## UberMike29 (May 22, 2016)

Email them


----------



## UberChad (May 31, 2016)

Ok so I guess I was actually asking for the email address.... Should of just googled I suppose


----------



## robcab (Jun 25, 2016)

Thanks all! I emailed them 2 days ago..


----------



## Uberbrethren (Feb 25, 2016)

UberChad said:


> Ok so I guess I was actually asking for the email address.... Should of just googled I suppose


Hi Chad, you should have the one that corresponds to your specific area in your email inbox. I think you can also email them at "[email protected]" or simply contact them through the app.


----------



## Bobby Fields (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm in NC, and am able to drive anywhere in NC; but not in SC, GA, or VA, all neighboring states. Ironically, I can drive in Knoxville, TN but no other big cities there. I think the network crosses over the border to Knoxville, somehow, but it is pretty far as the crow flies. Struck me as kind of odd, BUT more interestingly, I also drive Lyft, and the guy who checked me out for approval told me that I could only drive in any bordering state - the interesting thing is, with Lyft I appear to be able to drive ANYWHERE; so far - Atlanta, JAX, FL, Dallas, Nashville, & DC. Pretty cool and a big advantage for Lyft! Not so big for my ratings, as I don't know those areas very well! (But very helpful getting my 30 rides in first 30 days for BONUS!!)
Bobby


----------



## Chargr (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm from LA tried to log on on NYC didn't let me. Lyft did. Also tried in Washington DC and it didn't let me. Says I'm not allowed.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

You can make another account for a different city


----------

